# Hilfe - wo sind die Mathematiker



## ssound1de (4 August 2010)

Hi Leute,

hab das mal in diese Rubrik gepackt, obwohl es nicht speziell um Software geht - vielmehr um eine Berechnung (in VB6).

Ich muss die Füllung eines Tanks (in Tonnen) abhängig vom Füllstand berechnen. Es handelt sich dabei um einen leicht schräg liegenden Zylinder, der an den beiden Stirnseiten auch noch 'Bäuche' hat.
Der Füllstandssensor befindet sich am tiefen Ende des Tanks (siehe Bild).

Bisher habe ich einen (geschätzten) Mittelwert für die Tanklänge genommen, um die 'Bäuche' etwas mit einzubeziehen. Das ganze ist aber logischerweiße relativ ungenau. Auch die Schräglage hab ich bisher nicht berücksichtigt.
Das einfachste wäre natürlich Wiegen, aber das ist zur Zeit leider nicht drin (sagt der Chef).

Hat jemand eine Idee (Formel), wie man das mit den 'Bäuchen' und der Schräglage des Tanks rechnerisch in den Griff bekommen könnte?

Danke für Eure Zeit und Hilfe.
Gruß


----------



## MariusW (4 August 2010)

Wie kommt denn das Medium in den Tank? Was kommt in den Tank?
Wie wird es entnommen? Wie genau soll deine Messung/ Berechnung sein?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 August 2010)

In welchen Bereichen liegt denn der Füllstand? Von ganz voll bis ganz leer oder schwankt er immer in entsprechenden Grenzen?


----------



## ssound1de (4 August 2010)

Hi,

Tankmaße ...
Länge ca. 4m (grobes Schätzmaß wegen Bäuchen)
Durchmesser 2,50m
Der Tank fasst laut Hersteller 20m3 - sind ca. 30t Material.

Der Füllstand kann von 0 - 2,50m liegen, je nachdem, wann und wieviel Material bestellt wird.
Auf dem Bild sieht man rechts unten den Ablauf (Entnahme) und darüber den Füllstandssensor.
Die Befüllleitung ist etwa so ausgeführt wie der Anschluss des Füllstandssensors, nur links oben am Tank (auf dem Bild nicht zu sehen).
Es gibt auch links oben noch eine Überlaufleitung.

Material = wässrige Flüssigkeit
Genauigkeit - na ja, wenn möglich so etwa 100/150kg.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (4 August 2010)

Ich bin zwar kein Mathematiker, aber meine Idee wäre:

1. Volumen des Zylinders berechnen (ohne Bäuche), Formel hab ich grad nicht :-D

2. Bei den Bäuchen müsste man schauen, ob es "kreisförmige" oder "parabelförmige" Bäuche sind. Dann die Fläche des Kreises / der Parabel berechnen und irgendwie auf die "Teilfläche" kommen (Bei einer Parabel mit Hilfe der Integralrechnung).

3. Die Schräglage mit Hilfe der Winkelberechnung ermitteln, kann aber m. E. eigentlich weggelassen werden, wenn man den Füllstand über Prozent angibt und dann über einen Dreisatz auf den absoluten Wert kommt.

Wie gesagt, das wäre meine Idee dazu. Aber eine Formel kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen, sorry.  Bin auch - wie gesagt - kein Mathematiker, aber das würde mir jetzt spontan dazu einfallen.


----------



## marlob (4 August 2010)

Du könntest evtl. unten und oben einen Drucksenso einbauen und den Druckunterschied messen. Mit Hilfe der Dichte der Flüssigkeit kannst du dann den Füllstand berechnen.


----------



## MariusW (4 August 2010)

Oder du setzt auf den Einfüllstutzen ein "Zellrad" und auf den Auslauf auch. dan kannst du direkt umrechnen. ^^


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2010)

Vielleicht hilft dir ja die *Keplerschen Faßregel,*



>


 
hier der link http://sneaker.cfg-hockenheim.de/referate/inhalt/fassvolumen/seiten/kepler-h.html


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 August 2010)

Ich würde das folgendermaßen angehen:

1. Berechnung des Volumens eines idealen Zylinders ohne die Bäuche an der Stelle des Füllstandes (rechts in Bild)
2. Berechnung des Volumens eines idealen Zylinders ohne die Bäuche an der Stelle des Füllstandes abzgl. der Schräglage (links im Bild)
3. Berechnung des Mittelwertes aus 1 und 2 
4. Berechnung der Bäuche als Kugelabschnitt mit der Formel V = 1/3 * pi * h^2 * (3R-h), mit h = die "Dicke" des Bauches und R = der Radius des Kugelabschnittes oder mit der Formel V = (pi * h / 6) * (3/4 * s^2 + h^2) mit h = die "Dicke" des Bauches und s = Durchmesser des Bauches (wahrscheinlich Zylinderdurchmesser)
5. Bestimmung einer Näherungsformel für den Inhalt der Bäuche
6. Berechnung des Bauchinhaltes 1 an der Stelle Füllstand 
7. Berechnung des Bauchinhaltes 2 an der Stelle Füllstand abzgl. Schräglage
8. Addition 3 + 6 + 7


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir ja die Keplerschen Faßregel


Wie ich das interpretiere, ist dies wahrscheinlich kein Fass sondern ein Zylinder mit Bäuchen. Wenn natürlich ein Fass mit Bäuchen daraus wird, dann wird es noch lustiger.


----------



## BoxHead (4 August 2010)

Oft haben Tanks so genannte Klöpperböden die haben wohl super Eingenschaften, außer wenn es darum geht irgend was damit zu berechnen.

Mit Hilfe von Google findet man aber Lösungen, eine davon ist hier zu finden:
http://www.spotlight-wissen.de/archiv/message/1211640.html

Ich hoffe es hilft.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wie ich das interpretiere, ist dies wahrscheinlich kein Fass sondern ein Zylinder mit Bäuchen. Wenn natürlich ein Fass mit Bäuchen daraus wird, dann wird es noch lustiger.


 
hast du auch wieder recht, ich hab die ganze Zeit an ein Fass Bier 
gedacht :sm24:. Aber vlt. wird der Tank noch zum Fass wenn es
erst mal gefüllt ist.


----------



## Ralle (4 August 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Du könntest evtl. unten und oben einen Drucksenso einbauen und den Druckunterschied messen. Mit Hilfe der Dichte der Flüssigkeit kannst du dann den Füllstand berechnen.



Aber der Druck ist nur abhängig von der Höhe, der auf dem Sensor lastenden Flüssigkeitssäule, welche Form der Tank hat, ist dem Sensor egal. Ein Tank mit der Höhe 1m und der Länge 1m und ein Tank mit gleicher Höhe, aber der Länge von 10m zeigt den gleichen Druck an.


----------



## marlob (4 August 2010)

Stimmt, war ich wohl zu voreilig.
Abhängig von der Genauigkeit die man benötigt, könnte den Tank auslitern und mit einer Wertetabelle arbeiten.


----------



## ssound1de (4 August 2010)

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Ein Fass wär mir jetzt auch lieber :sm24: - obwohl, is fast noch etwas früh.

Es handelt sich tatsächlich um Klöpperböden, wobei der Radius in der Nähe der Schweißnaht zum Zylinder ziemlich klein (also wahrscheinlich vernachlässigbar) ist.
Abgesehen von diesem Radius sieht das ganze fast wie ne SAT-Schüssel aus.

Also ... 
1. Füllstand in der senkrecht stehenden SAT-Schüssel berechnen - nur wie?
2. Die Schräglage des Zylinders berücksichtigen - nur wie?

@Rainer Hönle
Mittelwertbildung von Punkt 1 und 2 ...
Ist das nicht nur bei halbem Füllstand einigermaßen genau?


----------



## marlob (4 August 2010)

Die Formel hast du ja und für die Schräglage musst du mal die Winkelfunktionen hinzuziehen (sin,cs, tan)


----------



## vierlagig (4 August 2010)

pragmatische lösung: auslitern und kurve aufnehmen


----------



## marlob (4 August 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> pragmatische lösung: auslitern und kurve aufnehmen



Hatte ich ihm auch schon vorgeschlagen. Aber er will ja rechnen ;-)
Übers Integral wäre auch eine interessante Lösung


----------



## vierlagig (4 August 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Hatte ich ihm auch schon vorgeschlagen. Aber er will ja rechnen ;-)


hatte ich überlesen, sorry



marlob schrieb:


> Übers Integral wäre auch eine interessante Lösung



ist ja ohne neigung ein rotationskörper.
den unterschied bekommt man dann ja über nen klassischen dreisatz raus


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 August 2010)

ssound1de schrieb:


> @Rainer Hönle
> Mittelwertbildung von Punkt 1 und 2 ...
> Ist das nicht nur bei halbem Füllstand einigermaßen genau?


Bei halbem Füllstand ist es auf jeden Fall genau. Die Frage ist nun, wie groß ist die Neigung und wie groß ist der sich daraus ergebende Fehler. Sicher können wir das Ganze genau mit entsprechender Integralrechnung lösen. Aber muss das sein und lohnt sich das überhaupt? Deshalb erst einmal eine Fehlerabschätzung vornehmen.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (5 August 2010)

Ich habe nochmal ein wenig gegrübelt... kann auch sein, dass ich daneben liege... aber wenn ich mir das richtig vorstelle...

du hast das Fassungsvermögen vom Fass, nämlich 20m³ (hab anhand deiner Angaben nochmal nachgerechnet, kommt hin ;-)). 

du hast den Sensor, der den Füllstand misst. Wie darf man das verstehen? Misst der die Höhe des Wasserpegels oder wie läuft das ab? (Sorry, bin kein Techniker ;-))

Wenn der Tank gerade stehen würde, dann wäre die Befüllung die Differenz zwischen Volumen und dem, was der Sensor misst.

Jetzt muss nur noch die Schräglage des Tanks berücksichtigt werden. Dazu ist der Winkel wichtig. Wenn man weiß, dass sich der Füllstand am Sensor bei 15° Neigung um 20 cm (Höhe des Pegels) ändert, kann man dies mit berücksichtigen... 

Ich weiß,es sind wieder nur Ideen und keine Lösung, aber naja... vielleicht gibt das den Matheprofis hier ja einen Anstoß zu einer Lösung


----------



## volker (5 August 2010)

wie boxhead das bereits erwähnte handelt es sich oft um klöpperböden.
ein rotationselypsoid kommt der sache aber schon sehr nahe

guck mal hier und dem dort angegebenen link
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=227355&postcount=22


----------



## pvbrowser (6 August 2010)

Also ich würde Deinem Chef sagen,
dass Du eine theoretische Kennlinie hast,
die allerdings ungenau sein könnte.

Wenn Dein Chef es genauer haben wollte,
müsstest Du die exakte Kennlinie durch eine Meßreihe ermitteln.
Also wie schon gesagt den Tank "auslitern".
Wenn das nicht möglich ist, könnte ein Durchflußmesser helfen die Kennlinie zu ermitteln.


----------



## MariusW (6 August 2010)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle einemal mein gefährliches Halbwissen und judentlichen Leichtsinn einbringen.

- Durchflussmesser am Einlauf. (gerne der von OBI für 12,80)
- Durchflussmesser am Auslauf.(gerne der von OBI für 12,80)

bei den Teilen bekommst du auch schon ein Impulssignal! 
Dann das eine minus dem anderen und schon weist du recht genau was drinn ist. Setzt natürlich vorraus das der Tank vorher einmal leer war.

(Was passiert eigentlich wenn bei der ganzen rechnerei mal eine Delle in den Tank kommt????)


----------



## gravieren (6 August 2010)

Hi




> (Was passiert eigentlich wenn bei der ganzen rechnerei mal eine Delle in den Tank kommt????)


Ich denke, das reicht *nicht* mal ein starker Stoss mit dem Fuß.  *ROFL* 



Da brauchst schon einen Stappler dafür denke ich.



Wie des öfteren gesagt:  Auslitern, Kennlinie Höhenstand/Literanzahl.

Am besten die Literzahl auf 2 Nachkommastellen    


Was macht der Inhalt bei Temperaturänderungen  ?
Wird das auch mit Berücksichtigt ?


----------



## ssound1de (6 August 2010)

Zu den Durchflussmessern - es ist zwar 'wässrige Flüssigkeit', aber seeeehr seeehr seeeeeeehr klebrig.

Delle 
Tank steht in einem Raum - Mauerwerk ist als Wanne ausgekleidet - da kommt kein Stapler rein.
Und wenn - 20m³ und 30t Inhalt - da kommt eher ne Delle von innen nach aussen. 

Bin mit der Rechnerei momentan auf einem guten Weg.
Schräg liegenden zylindrischen Teil hab ich schon ziemlich genau.
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch die beiden Klöpperböden. Da werd ich aber wohl auf die Schräglage verzichten. :sb15:


----------



## ebt'ler (7 August 2010)

ssound1de schrieb:


> Zu den Durchflussmessern - es ist zwar 'wässrige Flüssigkeit', aber seeeehr seeehr seeeeeeehr klebrig.



Es gibt auch Durchflussmessgeräte bei dennen keine beweglichen Teile im Medium erforderlich sind. Also kann dann auch nichts verkleben. 
z.B.: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetisch_Induktiver_Durchflussmesser


----------



## thomass5 (9 August 2010)

... in Bezug auf MID bin ich sehr vorsichtig. Die Leitfähigkeit des zu messenden Materials beeinflusst das Ergebnis schon deutlich. Wenn sich das Material in seinen el. Eigenschaften ändert, kann es zu deutlichen Meßfehlern kommen. Besser waren da Meßaufnehmer die sich der Corioliskraft bedienten. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coriolis-Massendurchflussmesser
...


Thomas
*
*


----------



## Giesers (25 Oktober 2010)

*Klöpperböden*

Hallo Boxhead!
Das war ein guter Tip! Danke! Allerdings habe ich noch ein spezielles Problem mit Klöpperböden und Korbbogenböden: Wo finde ich eine Formel für die Fläche? Habe schon etliche Stunden vor Google verbracht, bisher ohne Erfolg. Hast Du eine idee?


----------

